# birth certificate equivalent...?



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all

I am submitting documents for my Visa application from India. I do not have a birth certificate but secondary school certificate instead. It says on the link that I need to provide written notification stating this. Do they mean a statutory declaration or just a word file mentioning this?

Best Regards

Nikhil Kamboj


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

nicksta21 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am submitting documents for my Visa application from India. I do not have a birth certificate but secondary school certificate instead. It says on the link that I need to provide written notification stating this. Do they mean a statutory declaration or just a word file mentioning this?
> 
> ...


Xth certificate is okay as proof of date of birth
if required you can also attach PAN Card and Adhaar card as both these document has proof of date of birth along with your passport.

Hope this help.


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you! also do they need to be certified or colour scan is ok...?


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

nicksta21 said:


> Thank you! also do they need to be certified or colour scan is ok...?


If colour then no problem and no need to certify, if black and white then it need to be certified and colour scanned so that the certified stamp is visible in colour.

HTH


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

Does it mean all of them need to be colour scanned, because currently I have the scans for all my documents in black and white...


----------

